# Setting up gastronomy/restaurant



## SWS (Apr 8, 2010)

Dear Portugal Expats:

Since there is no response to my first posting, perhaps due to the lacking of specific questions, I'm formulating it again differently.

I hope you will bear with me and enlighten me on some following basic questions.

1. If any of you are involved or own retail outlets or gastronomy objects in Portugal, I would be glad to know how the procedure look like to set up such businesses.

2. I would like to know the steps involved and what I should do in concrete terms.

Thanking you in advance,

SWS


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi SWS,
The main thing to bear in mind is that the Portuguese authorities can be difficult to begin with but if you keep at them you can succeed. If you take on premises without the permissions required to serve food, it can take years for you to get them, that's right I said YEARS!
It is better to take over a going concern, it will save you a lot of trouble. I am not sure if going to the Algarve is a smart move, there are already so many restaurants down there. Try looking in a different area, one where you would be unique. If you are good, you will be busy. the Portuguese love oriental food and it's delicate spices and flavours.
As far as setting the business up, just get a good accountant and he will do all the work for you.
Good luck
james


----------



## SWS (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi James:

Thanks for your kind reply and the suggestion.

I, in fact, have asked a couple of people, when I was visiting Algarve area about it. They gave me the same answer that it could be years to apply for licence of opening up an eatery or restaurant. The best way is, as you suggested, to take over the existing one and work on it.

Can you give me an idea of how much it could cost for a 3 rooms apartment - one living room and 2 bed rooms - furnished and unfurnished?

I probably would rent an apartment first and look for business premises later.

Thanks again.

Best,

SWS


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi again,
It depends on the region that you are looking in. The Silver coast is much cheaper but the market is smaller too, bearing in mind the competition is smaller too. On the Silver coast you could rent a full house for around €400-€500 a month. I don't know about the Algarve, but I would presume it would be more expensive.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Go for a cookery school rather than a restaurant - there seems to be some useful interest in that kind of thing and it looks a whole lot more profitable to me. Less problem with licences and permissions as you escape a lot of the restaurant rules and regs.


----------



## SWS (Apr 8, 2010)

Dear James & MrBife:

Thank you so much for your inputs.

James, if it is not asking too much, could you suggest websites or links that I could look into for possible silver coast accomodation?

MrBife, cookery could be fine, but I have been a restaurateur all my life and it won't be easy for me to change. Thanks, anyway.

Best,

SWS


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

SWS said:


> Dear James & MrBife:
> 
> Thank you so much for your inputs.
> 
> ...


So teach other people not only how to cook but how to run a restaurant and be a restauranteur - even better


----------



## SWS (Apr 8, 2010)

MrBife said:


> So teach other people not only how to cook but how to run a restaurant and be a restauranteur - even better


Thanks a lot MrBife. Will keep in mind.

SWS


----------

